# Never use this of hosting company



## kunnu (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello,

Never host your website/server on this type of hosting company.


They display TOS/AUP Link but link is broken(404 not found)  - (Acceptable If they are unaware of broken link issue)
No TOS/AUP/Refund Link
Copyright 2004 to 2013 but domain registration date is January 2013
Live Chat status show *ONLINE* on their website but If you click on Live Chat button then you will get a message like "*Currenty Offline*"
Fake BBB Accredited logo or Truste,etc
On some page show a "Lorem Ipsum"
Footer link goes to "#"
Does not even change company logo and showing a logo of pre-made theme "Your Company Name Here"
$20/m Dedicated server - 16GB RAM offer always show out of stock (Use only for getting a more visitors)


-


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

What?  Were you shopping over at VolumeDrive's website again  ?

There are so many companies that violate these few gotchas.

Everyone else feel free to chime in with others.


----------



## peterw (Aug 26, 2013)

There are a lot of hosters that seem to not trust their future customers.

Private whois even if I have to send them money.

Adress of datacenter.

Cheap template where there did not change all "enter real information here".

Ghost twitter account with one tweet two years ago.

Some trusted logos which you can buy for 1$ each.

And out of stock of all offers that would be interesting.


----------



## lv-matt (Aug 26, 2013)

Didn't you used to do some of the above?

Your live chat used to be permanently offline.


----------



## Lee (Aug 26, 2013)

kunnu said:


> $20/m Dedicated server - 16GB RAM offer *always show out of stock* (Use only for getting a more visitors)


Is this really the reason you are posting?


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Who offers a $20 spot 16GB RAM server?   Someone really do that or advertise to fool people that they do?


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Who offers a $20 spot 16GB RAM server?   Someone really do that or advertise to fool people that they do?


I don't think so. Even with the cheapest colocation I can think of, that would only pay for the power consumption.


----------



## Sefket (Aug 26, 2013)

That is all awful. This one made me really go "Wow":



> Does not even change company logo and showing a logo of pre-made theme "Your Company Name Here"


That is scary.


----------



## Cloudrck (Aug 26, 2013)

kunnu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Never host your website/server on this type of hosting company.
> 
> ...


Copyright protects content, it has nothing to do with the domain name/registration. So if the content was used on a seperate domain, and transfered to another domain it wouldn't change the copyright as long as the original owner stays the same.

Besides, typically it should be posted as

Copyright _[dates]_ by _[author/owner/company]_


----------



## MannDude (Aug 26, 2013)

If your website is just a stock WMHCS install... well.. that doesn't look good.

Think Datashack was like this at one point. I know CNServers.com still is (but people use them). I'm weary of any company who can't spend as little as $20 on some template or afford a custom design.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 29, 2013)

It is surprising CNS still runs their site directly off WHMCS. They are good at what they do though so can't complain.


----------

